# Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Januar



## NotEvenANibble (18. Januar 2017)

Hoi zämme!

War mal Gestern am Mittag (hatte Frei) im Zürichsee angeln, bis auf paar hänger, kein Biss oder so   , geht da bei euch schon was oder soll ich bis März sein lassen? ;-)

Grüsse

Nibble


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Januar*

oder bis Mai^^ 

Ich denke das ist aktuell oft so, dass nichts beißt bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## NotEvenANibble (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Januar*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> oder bis Mai^^
> 
> Ich denke das ist aktuell oft so, dass nichts beißt bei den Temperaturen.





Uhh Mai, das könnte schwierig werden... Da kriege ich schon die Krise, wenn ich nicht mal 1 mal pro 2 wochen fische..  

Hat wer ein Profi-Tipp? Benutze derzeit vermehrt entweder C-Rig oder T-rig mit fast Zeitlupenführung


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Januar*

Eher sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus in so einem Alpensee zu dieser Jahreszeit etwas erwischen wirst. Mit Naturködern könnte vielleicht etwas auf Trüschen gehen, wenn du tiefe Bereiche anwerfen kannst. Sonst eben so lange warten, bis circa im März wieder die Seeforellen ufernah ziehen. Bis Hecht und Egli wieder so nahe kommen dauert es noch bedeutend länger.


----------



## swisstrolling (25. August 2017)

*AW: Zürichsee vom Ufer aus im Januar*

Hallo,es geht was am zürisee wen man weiss wo und geduld hatt!
Seeforellen felchen wen schonzeit fertig ist im januar auch hechte!
Aber man muss wissen wo und geduld haben!
Gr


----------

